# Giant Ambrosia Maple



## gvwp (Sep 17, 2017)

Milled this log today. 42" diameter at the widest. Heavy and long log. A bear to saw. Had to stop several times and trim with the chainsaw. I don't normally saw logs this large but the BEST wood comes from these big suckers. A fair amount of ambrosia figure inside. I've put this log off all summer so its stained a bit inside but still lots of nice wood. Large thick bowl blanks and vessels were made from this log. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 13


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2017)

David, very coolThanks for sharing, I never tire of looking at milling pics. Especially giant ambrosia maple logs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## N3716E (Sep 17, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 18, 2017)

Downright beautiful lumber! Chuck


----------



## CWS (Sep 18, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 20, 2017)

Way too cool


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks like a lot of work and some beautiful wood. At least you are somewhat automated my little manual mill will do 36" if they are perfectly strait but what a job to turn them alone. I usually put a roll hitch around the middle and lift strait up with the tractor bucket.


----------



## gvwp (Sep 21, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Looks like a lot of work and some beautiful wood. At least you are somewhat automated my little manual mill will do 36" if they are perfectly strait but what a job to turn them alone. I usually put a roll hitch around the middle and lift strait up with the tractor bucket.



The large logs are a pain. I don't like to run really large logs. Hard on everything and even with hydraulics they are still very hard to turn. I don't do them unless I think there will be a very nice reward. In this case I was quite sure the big log would yield nice material and I was not disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 21, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Looks like a lot of work and some beautiful wood. At least you are somewhat automated my little manual mill will do 36" if they are perfectly strait but what a job to turn them alone. I usually put a roll hitch around the middle and lift strait up with the tractor bucket.


My home made mill would saw it if I could get it on the mill Turning it? Yes I also use an old cant hook with no handle with a chain tied to it then I wrap it around the log and lift it up with the bucket on my tractor. Spins the log. I envy people with nice mills! But mine is ok for who it is for


----------

